# Kevin Smiths wife is a "Chubby Chaser" ;>)



## Burke_Rakers (Nov 21, 2009)

I've been a fan of Kevin Smith for ages, but only started listening to his "Smodcast" recently. Thought I'd share a link to an episode where he and his wife talk very openly about her aparent preference for fat guys.

Warning to the prudes! There is some rude language...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BseXdkoBU0o&feature=related


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey Burke, I've been addicted to Kev's Smodcast for well over a year now. I looove Kev's candidness. Remember the time he told the story about beating off in a sock while looking at his wife getting dressed because she wouldn't give him any? What a card the fellow is. I can't say I remember any episodes where his wife said she liked fat guys. Right on though.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 25, 2009)

i'd like to live in a world where i can accurately assume someone married their fat spouse because they like fatties


----------



## stldpn (Nov 25, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> i'd like to live in a world where i can accurately assume someone married their fat spouse because they like fatties



nah it's a sad fact that far too many people marry with the idea that their spouse will never change physically or emotionally... crazy eh?


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 25, 2009)

stldpn said:


> nah it's a sad fact that far too many people marry


............


----------



## stldpn (Nov 28, 2009)

eh whatever you say... I still think marraige is wothwhile


----------



## lovelocs (Nov 28, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> i'd like to live in a world where i can accurately assume someone married their fat spouse because they like fatties



You should live in my world. I adore pudgy men. Simple fat wouldn't clinch the deal, but it would sure get the process started. :wubu:


----------



## Burke_Rakers (Nov 29, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> Hey Burke, I've been addicted to Kev's Smodcast for well over a year now. I looove Kev's candidness. Remember the time he told the story about beating off in a sock while looking at his wife getting dressed because she wouldn't give him any? What a card the fellow is. I can't say I remember any episodes where his wife said she liked fat guys. Right on though.



Sorry, I'd have answered sooner, but my computer was out for a week or so. I included a link to the smodcast with my original post.


----------



## Burke_Rakers (Nov 29, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> i'd like to live in a world where i can accurately assume someone married their fat spouse because they like fatties



It was refreshing to hear her say she thinks her husband is "Beautiful" ;>)


----------



## Pinkbelly (Dec 1, 2009)

yeah, i'd heard that on one of the "An evening with kevin smith" speaches, good on him. i like KS, he be quirky!


----------



## mediaboy (Dec 1, 2009)

Lets see... Some one married to Kevin Smith has a thing for fat man.

Honestly, my mind is just blown. I never saw this coming.


----------



## ffaboots (Dec 12, 2009)

Thank you for posting that link! I've listened to it twice now and am equal parts amused and aroused by it. It makes me laugh that he has so much trouble understanding why his wife loves his body just as it is.


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 16, 2009)

Loooove Kevin Smith. Have all his 'Evening with' s.

And listening to this they're so cute together :>


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Jan 25, 2010)

/cheer @ Jennifer Schwalbach.

Yes, I mean that.


----------

